# Schedule change for Tri-Rail



## battalion51 (May 16, 2004)

Sometime this summer Tri-Rail will be making changes to its schedule. It appears that they will be adding an additional round trip in the morning and evening, allowing greater flexibility for business people in Miami who currently must be at Tri-Rail/Metrorail Transfer for the last train of the night at 7:30.


----------

